# Oahu



## Ucmd (Feb 5, 2015)

Taking a trip to Oahu next week. Any rec. for restaurants, sights, etc on the island. Only there 4 days.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 5, 2015)

What days will you be here? Plenty of things to do. Will you have a car?

Stefan


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 6, 2015)

We will be there wEd. To say. Should we get a car? I was hoping you would chime in.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 6, 2015)

Sometimes I really really hate this software. I just wrote a list of tips for half an hour and it crashed and disappered on me... So, here it is again just in key words.

- Waikiki = shopping, restaurants, shopping, beach, people watching, shopping & shopping.

- decent food places in Waikiki that I like (and as most locals I hardly ever go there....) Tiki's for before-dinner drinks, Duke's for decent sea food & very nice salad bar (there seems to be a law that every visitor must visit Duke's...); best for a romantic dinner at the beach is the Hau Tree restaurant, but food is overpriced. Then again, nothing is really cheap in Waikiki, but there are tons of more places.

- other restaurants outside of W.: Legend's Seafood in Chinatown for dim sum, The Willows for local food buffet lunch (don't tell anybody, tourists normally don't find it...), Real gastro pub for decent beer selection and nice food to go with it, Hiroshi's for an upscale dinner (their happy hour 5:30 - 6:30 has all food at the bar for half price, that is probably the best deal in town but you have to be there early and eat fast  ). Strangely enough, I hardly ever eat in Japanese restaurants because you get decent sushi on every street corner and even in the supermarkets. So, not sure which one to recommend there. Sasabune always gets rave reviews but that is a $150 per person place... 

- for sightseeing like Pearl Harbor I would book a tour from your hotel, much less hassle than getting a car and going there yourself.

- that said, 30 min outside of Waikiki the beaches will be less crowded and more relaxed. Hanauma Bay is very popular for snorkeling but it fills up quite a bit during the day, so go early. Nice places and beaches if you drive up the east coast or to the North Shore. There is a decent bus system that will get you to most places if you do not want to bother with a car, but car ist faster and more comfortable. Of course, you could also rent a Harley... 

- For small hikes, Diamond Head is cery busy but gives you a great view (if the weather is clear). Manoa Falls is a nice, short walk through the tropical forest, but the 'falls' themselves are very small. 

Let me know if you need more. I'll be happy to meet for drinks and pupus (small bites) after work or for a short tour on Sat morning, but can understand if you rather spend the time with yourselves. Just let me know.

Stefan


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 6, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks so much


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2015)

Bring Binoculars it is Humpback Whale season. Makapu'u lighthouse trail is good for whale watching, also Diamond Head. 

Hanauma Bay, Makapu'u, Pali Lookout all spectacular. 

Oahu is lined with Post Erosional Eruptions like Diamond Head, Koko Head, Hanauma bay (a crater filled in by the sea.) In the Tuff cone lava at Hanauma you can see Black rock embedded in the Tuff along with white coral as this crater blasted thru old island rock and coral reef.


----------



## daveb (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there still a skeet and sporting clays range a short distance past Hanauma Bay? Shooting clays while inside a crater is pretty wild.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes Dave it is still there, also a new Archery Range. I have found that the Archery is good place to set up my Dob 12" scope. Koko Head is so high it blocks the glow of Honolulu. On a clear night you can see the Milky Way across the south east sky.


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks all. Keep the suggestions coming. Stefan, I'd love to meet for drinks.


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 15, 2015)

Last day in paradise. I have eaten enough Uni to survive until my next vaca. Waikiki beach is awesome. I am going to take a surfing lesson today. kids might do pearl harbor. Honestly, people watching is the most fun that i have. thanks all for suggestions.


----------



## Bonertyme (Apr 20, 2015)

its a late post but if you ever return to the islands. 

Places to grab som plate lunch - Pongo's, Poke stop, Okata bento, Your kitchen, Iyasume. 

Fine dining - hiroshi, vino, mw restaurant, top of waikiki, vintage cave, blt steak. and much more. 

Pub lounges - The study, pint andjigger, pig and the lady, livestock tavern, bar 35

Adventures - jet ski, shark diving, gun range, fishing, deep water fishing, hanauma bay for snorkeling and much more.

message me next time and I can suggest more recommendation.


----------

